# city of Querétaro



## Carlos' Girl (Jan 26, 2016)

My husband is now in Mexico (Salvatierra, GTO) but will be going to Querétaro on Monday to look for work and a place for us to live. The kids and I are still in the US until school gets out end of May. Anyway, any suggestions on living there, things to look for, schools (our kids are 4, 6, and 11) or other things that might be important to a family such as us would be great!

My husband was born in Salvatierra and though he has family still there, he has been back there and does not want to live there due to no work and a few other issues.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Carlos' Girl said:


> My husband is now in Mexico (Salvatierra, GTO) but will be going to Querétaro on Monday to look for work and a place for us to live. The kids and I are still in the US until school gets out end of May. Anyway, any suggestions on living there, things to look for, schools (our kids are 4, 6, and 11) or other things that might be important to a family such as us would be great!
> 
> My husband was born in Salvatierra and though he has family still there, he has been back there and does not want to live there due to no work and a few other issues.


Tell us a little more about yourself. It will help with suggestions. Do you and the children speak fluent Spanish? Are you looking at private school, those that teach English also? Is this a permanent move, or just a trial move to see how you guys will fit in? Will the children sometime be returning to the US for further education? Have you spent significant time in Mexico before and feel that you fit well?
The more info you can share, the more people here will be able to help.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Carlos' Girl said:


> My husband is now in Mexico (Salvatierra, GTO) but will be going to Querétaro on Monday to look for work and a place for us to live. The kids and I are still in the US until school gets out end of May. Anyway, any suggestions on living there, things to look for, schools (our kids are 4, 6, and 11) or other things that might be important to a family such as us would be great!
> 
> My husband was born in Salvatierra and though he has family still there, he has been back there and does not want to live there due to no work and a few other issues.


Queretaro:

Three plazas in search of a city. Los Ángeles without Hollywood. Endless urbanized hillsides with no discernible purpose other than providing a reason to construct freeway exit ramps.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Queretaro:
> 
> Three plazas in search of a city. Los Ángeles without Hollywood. Endless urbanized hillsides with no discernible purpose other than providing a reason to construct freeway exit ramps.


Hound Dog likes hyperbole, but I agree with him about the Querétaro plazas. One single large plaza gives a city more balance than half a dozen, unconnected or barely connected. The one improvement that would be easy for Queretaro to do, if they haven't already, is ban cars from the city center on weekend nights. The cars can hardly move anyway and it would wonderful for pedestrians if the streets were clear of them.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> Hound Dog likes hyperbole, but I agree with him about the Querétaro plazas. One single large plaza gives a city more balance than half a dozen, unconnected or barely connected. The one improvement that would be easy for Queretaro to do, if they haven't already, is ban cars from the city center on weekend nights. The cars can hardly move anyway and it would wonderful for pedestrians if the streets were clear of them.


San Cristóbal de Las Casas designated certain streets in its históric centro as andadors thereby creaiting an extraordinary ambiece much admired by our recent Oaxaca guests. Queretaro might wish to emulate that example. 
Then, perhaps not.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> San Cristóbal de Las Casas designated certain streets in its históric centro as andadors thereby creaiting an extraordinary ambiece much admired by our recent Oaxaca guests. Queretaro might wish to emulate that example.
> Then, perhaps not.


Queretaro has several andadors. How long since you have been downtown there? Your comments are not very current.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> Hound Dog likes hyperbole, but I agree with him about the Querétaro plazas. One single large plaza gives a city more balance than half a dozen, unconnected or barely connected. .


Actually, for us, we enjoyed the differing plazas, and count that as a plus for Queretaro. Offers one a choice, and each has its own "calling card". To each his own, no?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

coondawg said:


> Queretaro has several andadors. How long since you have been downtown there? Your comments are not very current.


Eight years ago when we were looking to leave Chapala. Queretaro was on our list of a few towns including Oaxaca, Mérida, San Luis Potosí and San Cristóbal.I was not criticizing the plazas which we found delightful. I was commenting on the spread-out city which, in my judgmemt lacked charm. That's simply my personal assessment- to each his own. We chose San Cristóbal which is a place many readers would not like for various reasons not the least of which is the city's climate. Actually, we never left Lake Chapala which has s supurb climate so we head there during the rainy season when San Cristóbal is quite chilly and subject to inundaciones just about every afternoon.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> . . . Actually, we never left Lake Chapala which has s supurb climate so we head there during the rainy season when San Cristóbal is quite chilly and subject to inundaciones just about every afternoon.


The first time I visited San Cristóbal, I wondered why the curbs were so high (and the streets so deep!). Then one day I was downtown when it began to pour and then I knew why - in less than a minute the streets became mini-raging rivers and one needed hip boots to cross from one side to the other!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes I remember that day..it was unbelievable..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Yes I remember that day..it was unbelievable..



Even more unbelievable was that I was able to get a taxi to take me back to your house!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Even more unbelievable was that I was able to get a taxi to take me back to your house!


 That is hard to believe.San Cristóbal is normally a great taxi town. Cabs everywhere, no meters. All rides $30 Pesos anywhere in town Catching a taxi during a rain Storm is quite an accompllishment since no one can negotiate those suddenly raging rápids on foot and taxis are in serious demand.

Lots of folks are attracted by this city's quaint colonial charm but most who move here voluntarily are out of here after one summer rainy season


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Wonder what happened to the OP?


----------



## Carlos' Girl (Jan 26, 2016)

coondawg said:


> Tell us a little more about yourself. It will help with suggestions. Do you and the children speak fluent Spanish? Are you looking at private school, those that teach English also? Is this a permanent move, or just a trial move to see how you guys will fit in? Will the children sometime be returning to the US for further education? Have you spent significant time in Mexico before and feel that you fit well?
> The more info you can share, the more people here will be able to help.


Sorry, I got distracted with a few things around here. I'm trying to sell/get rid of lots of our things, etc.

Anyway, this would most likely be a permanent move....unless things go terribly...but even then we would try some other cities in Mexico before packing up to move elsewhere. I speak some Spanish. I understand more than I speak, but I pick up on most things fairly well, so I think submerged in the language, I could pick it up well. My daughter knows a little bit but she is very smart, so I believe she will pick it up as well. The boys are 6 and 4 and don't know much at all, but I have heard the younger you are the better for learning things like another language...not sure on that. 

I have thought about the possibility of homeschooling the kids for the first 6 months to a year while they learn the language. I am not sure what the requirements for that are there and it is something I am hoping my husband will be able to get some more information on as he is gathering info down there. 

The children may possibly want to return to the US for college, or at some point in the future. My daughter has talked about that some already, so it is definitely a possibility for her and also the boys at some point in the future.

We have not traveled to Mexico and my husband was born there and spent the first 12 years of his life there when his mom moved with him and his brother to the US. He has been back a couple times previously, but not for any length of time, but with his mom aging, etc., he would like to be closer to be able to help her, etc. I have traveled before I was married to several European countries as well as Jamaica, the Bahamas, Grand Cayman, and Malawi, Africa. I have always been involved in international activities since college and considered possibly moving overseas prior to meeting my husband, so I am not what I would consider someone stuck to one place. We actually moved about 7 years ago out of the town where we met and had lived to a city here in the US where we knew no one and have thrived here, so I am also not worried about that aspect of this move either.

My main concern is being able to learn the language as quickly as possible for me and the children, safety, and the children's schooling.

Sorry again for taking a few days to get back on the site.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Carlos' Girl said:


> My main concern is being able to learn the language as quickly as possible for me and the children, safety, and the children's schooling.
> 
> Sorry again for taking a few days to get back on the site.


What you say helps me make some suggestions, and remember that everyone is different, so every shoe will not always fit everyone.

Of course you know that everywhere one should probably not go out at night alone, unless you are 100% sure it is safe. 
Depends on where you come from on how much more prep for safety you will need to do. Know where your children are and who they are with, always. They will not be "street smart" like Mexican children. Takes some time.

On education: from my experience from being married to a Mexican lady from a Large family, the public schools are extremely BAD, with poorly qualified teachers (there are a few exception, but not many) and will not provide anything that will benefit your children. Private schools are very expensive, so you need to consider that cost, Sounds to me like home school might be your best bet, but that will be an expense too. If you put your children in public schools, they will regress, not advance, except they will learn to speak Spanish.

After the "new" wears off, do not be surprised if your oldest children start asking you when they are going "home".
Good luck. I hope all goes well for you and your family.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Carlos' Girl said:


> …I have thought about the possibility of homeschooling the kids for the first 6 months to a year while they learn the language. I am not sure what the requirements for that are there and it is something I am hoping my husband will be able to get some more information on as he is gathering info down there. …


The only thing I would add to CoonDawg's comments is regarding your comment about "homeschooling ... while they learn the language". I might suggest the opposite. They will pick up the language more quickly in school with other kids than they will trying to study it at home. Maybe, put them in public school for a few months while they pick up the language, then do something different. It will be hard for them in school without Spanish at first, but they will learn fast.


----------



## Carlos' Girl (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes, my husband had heard about the poor schools overall there. Homeschooling may be the route we have to take. 

My husband had also said about not going out at night alone. I don't really see that we would have a need to be out at night alone, so that is ok with me...I do want to be able to feel fairly safe in our home though, especially during the day when I would be there with the children while my husband is working.

And you did hit another "fear" that I do have...I am fairly certain my daughter will enjoy the first month or so and then be ready to go back to her school, friends, and activities here in the US. The boys are more adventurous and make friends with any kids near their age easily and quickly, so I feel like they will take a little longer to realize that they are ready to go "home," but I am sure it will happen for them too.


----------



## Carlos' Girl (Jan 26, 2016)

Any thoughts or information on other cities in the area? I think if Queretaro is not what my husband is looking for, he will want to stay within a couple hours of Salvatierra, GTO


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Carlos' Girl said:


> Any thoughts or information on other cities in the area? I think if Queretaro is not what my husband is looking for, he will want to stay within a couple hours of Salvatierra, GTO


Queretaro is a much safer area than Salvatierra. You and the children are better off by keeping a low profile.
The oldest child will most likely be the one that will put the pressure on you to at least "send her back". As you state, the younger children will enjoy the vacation, and may actually fit in, in time. Remember, your children are not Mexican, they are American. You are trying to make them into Mexican for the rest of their lives. Your best chance lies with the 2 younger. Hopefully, you have a Plan B for the oldest.


----------



## Carlos' Girl (Jan 26, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> The only thing I would add to CoonDawg's comments is regarding your comment about "homeschooling ... while they learn the language". I might suggest the opposite. They will pick up the language more quickly in school with other kids than they will trying to study it at home. Maybe, put them in public school for a few months while they pick up the language, then do something different. It will be hard for them in school without Spanish at first, but they will learn fast.


Didn't think about that...sending them to school at first may be the best thing. I will definitely keep that suggestion in mind. Thanks! I have found a few sites online using games, etc., to interest them in basic Spanish words for now to give them a taste before we get there. I will have to keep searching for those as well. Thanks again!


----------



## Carlos' Girl (Jan 26, 2016)

coondawg said:


> Queretaro is a much safer area than Salvatierra. You and the children are better off by keeping a low profile.
> The oldest child will most likely be the one that will put the pressure on you to at least "send her back". As you state, the younger children will enjoy the vacation, and may actually fit in, in time. Remember, your children are not Mexican, they are American. You are trying to make them into Mexican for the rest of their lives. Your best chance lies with the 2 younger. Hopefully, you have a Plan B for the oldest.


Yes, my husband went first to Salvatierra when he landed to see his mother and visit other family. He will be going to Queretaro this week to look there. From the things he told me so far about Salvatierra, I was hoping that Queretaro would be safer. 

We do have a few possibilities for sending our daughter back for possibly high school and definitely college. I am hoping she can adjust but I will work to firm up our two/three possible solutions to her possible unhappiness there.

Thanks so much for your comments!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Carlos' Girl said:


> We have not traveled to Mexico and my husband was born there and spent the first 12 years of his life there when his mom moved with him and his brother to the US. He has been back a couple times previously, but not for any length of time, but with his mom aging, etc., he would like to be closer to be able to help her, etc.


Please don't take what I say as trying to discourage you. I am simply trying to present you with real possibilities that could arise, so that, if they do, you are prepared for them and can move ahead.

You do realize that Mexico is a LOT different from the US. With that in mind, it would be VERY beneficial if you could make a few trips there before your move, to actually see what the biggest differences are. Your husband will probably make a LOT LESS money there than in the US. It is vastly different from when he was 12 years old, yet it is the same in many ways. Sure, the cost of living could be less, but maybe not as much as you think. Getting used to the food, housing, transportation, doctors, dentists, and the Mexican Way will take time. PATIENCE is most important. You cannot change anything in Mexico, and many resent you trying. Try not to cut all ties in the US, just in case.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

It does sound like a challenge, but it looks like you're wide awake. As far as your kids, it's all in the attitude. Mine grew up bilingual and went to Mexico at least once a year for a long vacation. They're also from L.A., vast areas of which are more like Mexico than the U.S. They loved going to Jalisco as little kids and hated it as adolescents. Now they're college age and are very enthusiastic and well adjusted, one even contemplating starting a business here.


----------



## Carlos' Girl (Jan 26, 2016)

coondawg said:


> Please don't take what I say as trying to discourage you. I am simply trying to present you with real possibilities that could arise, so that, if they do, you are prepared for them and can move ahead.
> 
> You do realize that Mexico is a LOT different from the US. With that in mind, it would be VERY beneficial if you could make a few trips there before your move, to actually see what the biggest differences are. Your husband will probably make a LOT LESS money there than in the US. It is vastly different from when he was 12 years old, yet it is the same in many ways. Sure, the cost of living could be less, but maybe not as much as you think. Getting used to the food, housing, transportation, doctors, dentists, and the Mexican Way will take time. PATIENCE is most important. You cannot change anything in Mexico, and many resent you trying. Try not to cut all ties in the US, just in case.


I hear what you are saying. Thanks for your input. We are both definitely going into this knowing that it is different, at least how things would be for him/us is different whether anything else was anyway, but different altogether, yes, and we have been trying to prepare for dealing with it. I am sure I am not 100% prepared for any of it, but I also think knowing that and knowing myself, I am more prepared than some would be. I know it will be difficult, and I am sure I will want to pack it all up and move "back home" on more than one day in the first few months, but we are determined to make this work because we really need it to. Again, thank you for your words. I was looking for all input, not just people trying to make it look like roses, so I really do appreciate your honest input.


----------



## Carlos' Girl (Jan 26, 2016)

perropedorro said:


> It does sound like a challenge, but it looks like you're wide awake. As far as your kids, it's all in the attitude. Mine grew up bilingual and went to Mexico at least once a year for a long vacation. They're also from L.A., vast areas of which are more like Mexico than the U.S. They loved going to Jalisco as little kids and hated it as adolescents. Now they're college age and are very enthusiastic and well adjusted, one even contemplating starting a business here.


It will definitely be a challenge for all of us, for sure, but I do feel like we are trying to keep ourselves very aware of that fact, so I am hoping that does help some. The kids are really excited about going, but I am definitely worried about my daughter(being 11 she is more rooted here.) The boys are excited about something new everyday. I know it will be hard for them, too, but I am hopeful their adjustment will help us all.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

You seem to be more prepared than many who have gone before you. Looks to me like you have your eyes and ears open, and that will take you far. Patience and time will take you far. Best wishes !


----------



## Carlos' Girl (Jan 26, 2016)

coondawg said:


> You seem to be more prepared than many who have gone before you. Looks to me like you have your eyes and ears open, and that will take you far. Patience and time will take you far. Best wishes !


Thanks so much! I have several questions I am looking into, so I know I will be posting more. Trying to do research, read on here, look into where to find the info I need, etc. I am glad I found this group. I enjoy reading the posts on here. I could get lost in them for days lol


----------



## irishyogi (Apr 6, 2016)

Hola everyone,

I have just moved to Querétaro from Ireland so it's a welcome change in temperature for me! I have found the city to be very clean and safe so far so would agree with the positive comments above. The Centro Histórico is beautiful and has a great vibe both day and night. 

Just found out about the Foreign Communities Festival (Festival de Comunidades Extranjeras de Queretaro) next weekend, so that looks like a good event to attend and meet new people. 

Great forum here - lots of good information for newbies, I'll hopefully become a regular  

Adam


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

irishyogi said:


> Hola everyone,
> 
> I have just moved to Querétaro from Ireland so it's a welcome change in temperature for me! I have found the city to be very clean and safe so far so would agree with the positive comments above. The Centro Histórico is beautiful and has a great vibe both day and night.
> 
> ...


Welcome, and Howdy ! 

Nice to see our observations of Queretaro confirmed by another. Please keep us posted of your findings and impressions of Queretaro on what you like, dislike, groups, restaurants, cost, etc. Thanks for posting and enjoy your time in Mexico !


----------

